# Rope in Waterton



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

*loose rope*

The *unbagged* rope will most likely be tangled near where you lost it. Potentially causing a strainer to swimmers. 

I hope you meant *bagged* rope. 

Thanks for posting the warning.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Go back and find it, then remove the hazard you have created. Then learn how to handle/secure a rope properly....yes, it is a big deal.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Go back and find it, then remove the hazard you have created. Then learn how to handle/secure a rope properly....yes, it is a big deal.


We had 5 sets of eyes on it when it happened and looking for it immediately after, as well as later on. Had it been findable we'd have found it.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

I can't imagine 50-70' of rope not being visible somewhere? Especially in waterton! Was it completely unwound or knotted up? Not being a dick at all… that's crazy though!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

River rope floats. If it was in the lake you would have seen it.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like you boys need some fishing poles and some huge treble hooks.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------

